# Linux Emulation - usbfs (usbdevfs)



## CallumA (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,
I've been playing with the Linuxulator in an attempt to be able to do FPGA programming entirely in FreeBSD. I have the Altera Quartus software (which is unfortunately only provided as a Linux binary) running fine now after much work, mainly in installing libraries manually before I realised the majority were in `pkg` packages.

Anyway, the problem comes in using the USB Blaster for actually programming the FPGA. I'd installed libusb expecting that to work but as it turns out Quartus uses usbfs instead and thus doesn't detect the device.

usbfs on more-modern Linux is found in /dev/bus/usb/ however this doesn't happen in the Linuxulator. /proc/bus/usb/ is also not included in the linprocfs.

This is documented here: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/proc_usb_info.txt

How can I get this working on FreeBSD?

Many thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 8, 2015)

More hardware development tools on FreeBSD is good!  Consider making a port to make upgrades and package management easier.

It would probably be best to also ask about usbfs on the freebsd-usb mailing list, or possibly on the freebsd-emulation mailing list.


----------

